# How does a Modern BMW Head Up Display Work ?



## cjh1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

hi, im a student studying automotive engineering design. im undertaking a project which covers head up displays. Im aware BMW are the main manufacturer to incorporate this technology within today's market. My main question is how does their head up display actualy work, in means of displaying an image on the windscreen. If anyone can give me a detailed description on this or give me a link to some resources that would be very helpful. also i'm new to this forum so please let me know if i have posted in the wrong area thanks


----------



## md7562 (Nov 28, 2008)

This may be helpful to you.

You may have to join to see the pdf.

http://forums.5series.net/topic/2717-how-does-the-head-up-display-hud-work/

Certainly not the same type of work you're doing, but I did do some research about 5 years back that showed how automotive engineers that work in telematics and display technology may actually be helping preserve our military industrial base. There are an amazing number of parallels between the safe display of information in cars and those in weapons systems. As their use expands in autos, that may be where the biggest R&D investments occur and thus the latest breakthroughs.

Take care


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

A search of Wikipedia and Netpedia will give you some general information. md7562 has already pointed you to the BMW SIB that describes the 5/7-series HUD implementation. This link will describe the windshield technology that allows it to act as the combiner instead of a flat panel as is done in aircraft...

http://www.saflex.com/en/AutoDriverAssistance.aspx?section=design


----------



## cjh1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the info guys i will have a good look tomorrow as i just got bk home and need to get some sleep, cheers guys


----------

